# Cat6 and switches



## jarod (Oct 22, 2007)

My workplace is going WIFI. After an entire 2 days spending just to lay out the cables (cat6). Now when i connect the Cat6 cable from and to different switches, the lights on the switches indicating connection doesn't come on. It came on for a few minutes then it is dead..

Tried testing using a cable tester, and it is dead too. Tried clamping the head connector (RJ45) like 5 times and still doesn't work

My question is that, i am using 1 24P switch (DES1024D) and 1 8P switch (DES1008D). When using cat6, the connection doesn't come on like described above. My understanding is that, these 2 switch are like for cat5 capacity. So now i am using cat6, will the switch now work and will there be a speed limitation since i am using a downgraded switch. Should i get a gigabit switch

Another question would be since i am connecting 2 switches, my IT person tells me i need to do crossover cables but further research says, the 2 switches has automatic crossover..

Thanks for any help


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First off, I hope you realize that CAT6 has slightly different size conductors, and you should be using CAT6 specific connectors. http://www.computercablestore.com/RJ45_CAT6_Connectors_with_catID1062.aspx

I don't think the switches are the issue, CAT5/CAT5e/CAT6 are fully compatible with any common switch. Obviously, the switches being 10/100 switches, that's as fast as they'll transfer traffic. FWIW, I've freely mixed CAT5e/CAT6 and common switches in many installations, there should be no issue.

If either of the switches has auto-MDX ports, your IT person is wrong, straight cables will do fine.

I have to suspect the cable connector installation if a standard patch cable acts normally when you connect the two switches together. If you haven't tried that, that's the first test to do.


----------



## dalex2us (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi, 
I had just finished a network layout for my office building using cat6 cable. It is a buliding with three floors and that will require me to use switches and wireless router as i had designed it. All points were tested with a cable tester and they all seem to work. However, when i connected the switches and the system to it, it will give me limited connection. But when i disconnect the switch and plug the line directly from my wireless router where my modem is connected to, the system connects. Is it that the switch am using is not cat6 compliant or am doing something wrong? I have read in one of the treat that cat6 connectors might be a problem but why will it work from the router and not switch. I used an 8port dlink switch for some of the said points? can anybody help out?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Are you SURE the cable pairs are actually wired correctly? Note that the simple testers only test end to end continuity, but they DON'T test if you have connected the pairs correctly. You should be using the 568B wiring scheme for all the cables, here's a wiring diagram.

CAT5 Cable Wiring Diagram


----------

